# Real Estate All At Sea



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

rismedia 20th june
the new cruise line that pioneered affordable luxury cruise ship condominiums is already working on its next two medium size ships.
the excutive vice president of the co. says"we sold almost 80% of the available condos on our first ship in about 20 weeks".
the ship will be drydocked in singapore and the renovations should be compleat by early december.
the as yet unnamed ship will then be deliverd to its home port of san francisco where it will begin the first of its two year long world wide voyages.
the young cruise line gained notoriety last january when it announced it was taking semi-retierd cruise ships and converting about two thirds of the staterooms into multi-room luxury condo suites.
condo cruise lies has four more ships to be targeted for conversion.
prices started out at 349,000$ and went as high as 529,000$.we didnt sell a single 349,000$ suite so we eliminated the small single suites and converted them to larger three room penthouses and sold out.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Any idea what ships they are talking about Dom?

Fred


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

cant seem to find what ship they are buying/or have bought already.
their site seems to tell how good it is. the only ref. i could get, it seems they will end up with seven ships prefix ocean/luxury. eg.ocean exquiste,
luxury experience, seven names 
exquiste
excelence
experience
extreme
expresion
extravagance
expectation, most likely someone will come up with some more info.on what ships they have aquired, dom


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

one ship up and running or sailing,
"the world"
110 privately owned residences
88 guest suites


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



fred henderson said:


> Any idea what ships they are talking about Dom?
> 
> Fred


still no names, the first ship"the world" i belive was the world resnissance,could be wrong ,the megellan which is the latest seems to be the ultimate in luxury, 250 owner/guests crew 1,090,you name or want it you've got it ,retractable marina,on call bell429 helicopter to much to list,aiming at the 40mill? babyboomers and the new700,000 millionaires,the mind boggles,
one strange thing,they are selling the condos with a 70yr lease the expected ships lifespan? dom


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*The World*

The World was built a few years ago by one of the members of the Kloster shipping family. It was a financial failure and was taken over by the owners of the on board appartments. 
With the current price of oil it must be very much more expensive to operate the ship. I find it difficult to believe that any more ships will be built, but you never know.

Fred


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

The bum boat men in Port Said will make a fortune selling camel stools to this group of gullible punters. May I have the snake oil concession.


----------

